# Fishing spots in manasota key



## efi2712micro

Hi All .... based on feedback from this forum, I am heading to engelwood and manasota key from June 10 to 17 with my skiff to do some fly fishing. Making the drive wth family from Houston. I am looking for pointers to go fly fishing with my 17 year old daughter in that area. Tarpon would be a dream but open to all four she types and sizes.Looking forward to the feedback!


----------



## MariettaMike

efi2712micro said:


> Hi All .... based on feedback from this forum, I am heading to engelwood and manasota key from June 10 to 17 with my skiff to do some fly fishing. Making the drive wth family from Houston. I am looking for pointers to go fly fishing with my 17 year old daughter in that area. Tarpon would be a dream but open to all four she types and sizes.Looking forward to the feedback!


Buy a top spots map for that area, launch early, follow your instincts, you'll have company wherever you go.

https://www.amazon.com/N202-Fishing...93725409&sr=8-5&keywords=top+spot+fishing+map

https://www.amazon.com/Top-Spot-Fis...rd_wg=xVqFW&psc=1&refRID=3JGAXVD51V3Q9VEJYSJD


----------



## Guest

Time for walkin' & snookin' on the beach early morn either at Stump Pass State Park on the southern end, Blind Pass beach in the north middle area which also has a couple of kayak/canoe/small boat launches bay side or Manasota Beach on the north end. Englewood Beach nearer the south end usually has too many beach goers. At Manasota Beach there's a boat ramp as they closed the Beach Road Ramp years ago. 2 other close ramps for Lemon Bay are in Englewood. Chase tarpon in 20' of water just off the beaches or fish the back side bay & inner costal waterway for reds on flats or early morn trout in cooler waters.


----------



## firecat1981

Well if I'm not mistaken Bocas Grande is only a 12 mile protected run down the intercoastal, no place better for tarpon. 
The trout are all over the flats along the intercoastal channel.
Snook I've found all over the dock lights at night closest to stump pass.

We will be there 6/20-6/26. I'll be with my kids so who knows how much real fishing I'll get in.

If you get tired of fishing the sand bar by the pass is a cool place to hang out. The beaches on the gulf side are loaded with sharks teeth. And Momma's Italian has decent shrimp parm. Oh also the girls at the ice cream shop downtown seem to know everything going on in the city, and the ice creams good too.


----------



## efi2712micro

MariettaMike said:


> Buy a top spots map for that area, launch early, follow your instincts, you'll have company wherever you go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/N202-Fishing...93725409&sr=8-5&keywords=top+spot+fishing+map
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Top-Spot-Fis...rd_wg=xVqFW&psc=1&refRID=3JGAXVD51V3Q9VEJYSJD


Thanks ... I will get each one of these! And report out!


----------



## efi2712micro

trailblazerEXT said:


> Time for walkin' & snookin' on the beach early morn either at Stump Pass State Park on the southern end, Blind Pass beach in the north middle area which also has a couple of kayak/canoe/small boat launches bay side or Manasota Beach on the north end. Englewood Beach nearer the south end usually has too many beach goers. At Manasota Beach there's a boat ramp as they closed the Beach Road Ramp years ago. 2 other close ramps for Lemon Bay are in Englewood. Chase tarpon in 20' of water just off the beaches or fish the back side bay & inner costal waterway for reds on flats or early morn trout in cooler waters.


Never done walk in' & Snookin' but now dying to try .... doable on a fly? Is it blind casting or sight fishing? As for the tarpon, same question? I am fishing of a BT3 so not the smallest of skiff but hope it is small enough to launch there


----------



## efi2712micro

firecat1981 said:


> Well if I'm not mistaken Bocas Grande is only a 12 mile protected run down the intercoastal, no place better for tarpon.
> The trout are all over the flats along the intercoastal channel.
> Snook I've found all over the dock lights at night closest to stump pass.
> 
> We will be there 6/20-6/26. I'll be with my kids so who knows how much real fishing I'll get in.
> 
> If you get tired of fishing the sand bar by the pass is a cool place to hang out. The beaches on the gulf side are loaded with sharks teeth. And Momma's Italian has decent shrimp parm. Oh also the girls at the ice cream shop downtown seem to know everything going on in the city, and the ice creams good too.


I will be there 7 to 17. I will let you know how we do. My girls are 17 and 19 so it will be all about suntanning. I might coerce my young one once or twice. Thanks for the shark teeth beach. One of my girls is crazy about these since our days in Africa


----------



## Guest

efi2712micro said:


> Never done walk in' & Snookin' but now dying to try .... doable on a fly? Is it blind casting or sight fishing? As for the tarpon, same question? I am fishing of a BT3 so not the smallest of skiff but hope it is small enough to launch there


Walk in' from the parking lots for snookin' on the beach with a fly rod is about as easy as sight fishing on the fly gets. Sarasota County beaches have no fee, Charlotte County does charge fees.
Might also get strikes from Spanish Mackeral, sheepshead, baby grouper, ladyfish & any number of other fishes swimming in the trough where waves break on the sand. Just stand back about 20 feet so your shadow isn't hitting the water early in the morn. Fly fishing friends have a B2 & it's fine for near shore or even back bay flats, just have to watch for oyster bars & shallows if rains stain the waters. Probably won't be able to launch on the Key at Blind Pass, but across Lemon Bay there's a ramp while the ramp off Manasota Beach Road on the north end will be maybe a 10 mile cruise south to get to the beaches thru Stump Pass unless you're staying at the WannaBe Inn which has a ramp for overnight customers. Wading beach waters or flats you will need to be doing the stingray shuffle. Tarpon are mostly sight fishing off the beaches as boats stake out their spots waiting for 'poons swimming north or south early in the AM . Anything triangular & black is probably a sharks tooth as they wash up on the beaches. Being located about 10 miles south of Venice where they host a yearly Shark's Tooth Festival & shops downtown have sharks teeth for sale. If the fishin's not good usually the sharks tooth picking is as just more entertainment to complement dental floss sunbathers as there are no bathing suit coverage checkers.......


----------



## Daz

trailblazerEXT said:


> Walk in' from the parking lots for snookin' on the beach with a fly rod is about as easy as sight fishing on the fly gets. Sarasota County beaches have no fee, Charlotte County does charge fees.
> Might also get strikes from Spanish Mackeral, sheepshead, baby grouper, ladyfish & any number of other fishes swimming in the trough where waves break on the sand. Just stand back about 20 feet so your shadow isn't hitting the water early in the morn. Fly fishing friends have a B2 & it's fine for near shore or even back bay flats, just have to watch for oyster bars & shallows if rains stain the waters. Probably won't be able to launch on the Key at Blind Pass, but across Lemon Bay there's a ramp while the ramp off Manasota Beach Road on the north end will be maybe a 10 mile cruise south to get to the beaches thru Stump Pass unless you're staying at the WannaBe Inn which has a ramp for overnight customers. Wading beach waters or flats you will need to be doing the stingray shuffle. Tarpon are mostly sight fishing off the beaches as boats stake out their spots waiting for 'poons swimming north or south early in the AM . Anything triangular & black is probably a sharks tooth as they wash up on the beaches. Being located about 10 miles south of Venice where they host a yearly Shark's Tooth Festival & shops downtown have sharks teeth for sale. If the fishin's not good usually the sharks tooth picking is as just more entertainment to complement dental floss sunbathers as there are no bathing suit coverage checkers.......


and there go most of our SWFL secrets...


----------



## efi2712micro

DWJensen said:


> and there go most of our SWFL secrets...


It is for a good cause though ... I wouldn't worry about the fishes. They are pretty safe with me


----------



## POCtied

secrets


----------



## Guest

DWJensen said:


> and there go most of our SWFL secrets...


Maybe it's still how it fished a few years ago as haven't had the time to get there lately. Far too many vacationers this winter & spring to even drive out for a quiet lunch. Always was under the impression the SWFL secrets were Pine Island Sound & Estero Bay down to the 10,000 Islands...


----------



## Cliff

Rent a couple kayaks and either put in at the bridge near Placida and go up Coral Creek or put in behind Lemon Bay High School and go out towards Lemon Bay. Go to Fish'n Franks website to find maps. Either way you will catch small snook up to 3 lbs with the possibility of bigger fish. Your kids will love it.


----------



## Guest

POCtied said:


> secrets


The big secrets can only be known if one gets a chance for a plane ride over gulf beaches & Boca Grande Pass to see shark traffic ! If they really knew they wouldn't even be swimming in waist deep water !


----------



## Daz

POCtied said:


> secrets


I guess I should have used a smiley


----------



## efi2712micro

Cliff said:


> Rent a couple kayaks and either put in at the bridge near Placida and go up Coral Creek or put in behind Lemon Bay High School and go out towards Lemon Bay. Go to Fish'n Franks website to find maps. Either way you will catch small snook up to 3 lbs with the possibility of bigger fish. Your kids will love it.


Got a couple at the house. I will definitely give it a shot. All over 3 lbs snooks


----------



## kornhouse

I just got back from the Manasota Key Beach ramp by the bridge and there was a sign that says it will be closed on May 8th for construction and it is expected to take at least 5 months so don't count on using that ramp for your trip here.


----------



## efi2712micro

kornhouse said:


> I just got back from the Manasota Key Beach ramp by the bridge and there was a sign that says it will be closed on May 8th for construction and it is expected to take at least 5 months so don't count on using that ramp for your trip here.


Ouch ... thanks for the heads up! Gives me time to adjust. Did you get to do any fishing?


----------



## firecat1981

Is this the park on the manasota key side of the bridge, or the Englewood side across from stump pass? I assume the key side, good thing is there are lots of ramps around within a few miles.


----------



## firecat1981

Any ideas on where one can hook a small tarpon?


----------



## efi2712micro

Great question and also very interested ... juveniles are my target to get my daughter hooked on fly fishing!


----------



## shiprock8

Almost any of the freshwater canals in Port Charlotte have small tarpon. You have to get local knowledge to find out where they are biting. Steve Hall, owner of West Wall Outfitters in Port Charlotte will know where. He also has a nice little fly shop under the same roof.


----------



## Daz

Capt. Steve is a kayak/artificial lure fishing hero and has tons of local knowledge (as well as being an amazing photographer), but Josh Greer owns the fly shop portion, Steve has the kayak side.

No matter who owns what though, West Wall Shallow Water Outfitters is the place to go for gear and local knowledge in SWFL.


----------

